# stereo problems



## rubbamade (Mar 11, 2008)

ok. today i installed a new stereo in my new used 1998 maxima. to start off i couldnt get the damn factory stereo out. the screws mounting it to the center console rack were impossible to remove. after repeatedly stripping every screw in it i finally decided to remove the little storage shelf and put the cd player under the old one. after finally getting the cd player installed i moved to the 6x9's in back. finally got eveything installed. 

i turned it on. it sounded good. until i turned it up. i noticed a loud crackling sound in the NEW rear speakers. 

the head unit is Kenwood KDC-mp205 the 6x9's are Jensen powerplus 693.

the head unit rates at 50x4 the speakers are rated a 80w nominal. i assume that means that the 6x9's operate best at at least 80watts. could the crackling be because my head unit is not supplying enough power to them? 
i noticed that when i connected only one speaker that it sounded fine even when turned up. which leads me more to think this true. since the 100 watts for the back i think would be distributed only to 1 speaker meeting the 80w nominal rating.

it sounds like they are blown when i turn them up. but i am sure they are not since they are brand spankin new. 

any ideas?

do i need to go purchase an amp to power my 6x9's?

please help!


----------



## xortion (Aug 9, 2007)

no, you do not need to purchase an amp.

they could be blown, but more than likely a bad connection somewhere or maybe connected backwards at the speaker


----------



## jhawk (May 2, 2008)

to be honest im willing to bet their blown, i just sold 2 12 inch ev's with the same problem and my buddy bought them and had to recone them becuase they were blown.


----------



## focusedblur (Apr 17, 2008)

you should also check that the positive wire is going to the positive post and same for negative on each speaker...it makes a difference sometimes. maybe when you had one speaker going that was the one that was hooked up correctly and the other one isn't. just a thought


----------

